# Harry Potter Goblet of Fire Tombstone?



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone see goblet of fire? in the intro credits they show a tremendous above-ground tomb (similar to the tomb of the unknown soldier) but it has this huge grim reaper next to it. 


I talked to my friend Damon who helped me this year and it's official, we're duplicating "The Riddle Tomb" for next year as a base to hide a motor and some pulleys to run other animation. My first Monster Mud Project!!

(details left vague on purpose for those who have not seen the movie or read the book)

The trick will be finding a blow mold light up angel of "life size" that we can clip the wings off of and monster mud to our grim reaper :jol:


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

OMG! im osrry but im a really big harry potter nerd and this post imediatly caught my attention! I LOVE IT! i really hope you post a how tto or something. i cant wait!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah! I was thinking the same thing.Then, I thought about storage...I watched that new born idea sprout wings and fly right out the window.

Have Fun! and take a buncha' pics.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

here's our current ideas so far:

1. we get the wings from an old blow-mold christmas angel lawn decoration.
2. we're doing the monster mud grim reaper in sections that will attach with wooden dowel into pvc pipe style peg-and-slot construction.
3. the reaper himself is basically 4 pieces so front, back, wings, scythe.
4. we're putting a few green led's on a random timer to illuminate the bucky parts inside the cloak, as was done in the intro to the goblet of fire movie
5. the rest of the grave is good ole styrofoam using keeba's method. Nothing hard there. but again it's going to be sectional.
6. we're using it to hide a motor that runs many cams or pullies so we can animate other things remotely from one central location.


it'll be pretty awesome I think. the hard part is the wings actually, it's very hard to find blow mold sculptures these days since inflatables cought on. and it has to be a life sized angel because then the wings will be the proper size (you saw how huge they were in the movie) heck we may use the angel as the frame for the MM because it would easily be sectionalized rather than dealing with a pvc frame. Easy to get chicken wire to stick to it, we can heat the chicken wire and embed it in the blow mold plastic.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

nows the time to go looking for yard angels. people just leave them laying around their yards this time of year.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm having a REAL hard time finding a life sized blow-mold angel :/ I'm either going to have to find a distrubutor, or an antique store....


----------



## jamessven (Jun 18, 2011)

Keep Trying, it can be done.


----------

